# Fight Quest Hapkido



## terryl965 (Feb 10, 2008)

On friday fight Quest had a series about Hapkido anyone see it.

I thought this was actually a great episode for both men and that they did a good job explaining Hapkido. What is everyone else's take on it?


----------



## Monadnock (Feb 10, 2008)

I saw it. I thought it was good as I have never seen Hapkido in action much before. 

Immediately afer that episode (on Saturday), was one on Kali, which I thought was rather interesting too!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes the Kali episode was well done too.


----------



## crushing (Feb 10, 2008)

I caught the Hapkido episode and really enjoyed it.  I think I'll keep that one on the DVR for a little while and check it out again and maybe try a couple of the moves in class, despite the warning during the show that they are professionals and we shouldn't try it.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 10, 2008)

crushing said:


> I caught the Hapkido episode and really enjoyed it. I think I'll keep that one on the DVR for a little while and check it out again and maybe try a couple of the moves in class, despite the warning during the show that they are professionals and we shouldn't try it.


 
I alreadt tried some yesterday and that wrist lock throw man I need that one.


----------



## Brad Dunne (Feb 10, 2008)

Actually, that show put Hapkido in a bad light. Hapkido does not have any sports venues, even though there are some that are trying to introduce a competition aspect. The sparring really looked very weak, compared to other styles that have been shown and that unto itself was the undoing of trying to show what Hapkido is. 

If I may, I would like to offer a friendly warning to those that wish to try the joint locks/throws. DON"T!!!........unless you know what your doing or there is someone available who can show you the proper procedures. It dosen't take much to ruin a wrist, elbow or shoulder or worse.


----------



## zDom (Feb 11, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> I alreadt tried some yesterday and that wrist lock throw man I need that one.



That really isn't a throw at all. Used, the recipient would probably crumple but definately not fly through the air (unless they were a martial artist or gymnist trying to save their wrist from breaking with an air fall).

We do falls to provide partners with a greater range of motion as they practice some of our wristlock techniques, but our style does not fall out of that particular one; we just tap out.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Brad Dunne said:


> If I may, I would like to offer a friendly warning to those that wish to try the joint locks/throws. DON"T!!!........unless you know what your doing or there is someone available who can show you the proper procedures. It dosen't take much to ruin a wrist, elbow or shoulder or worse.


 


zDom said:


> That really isn't a throw at all. Used, the recipient would probably crumple but definately not fly through the air (unless they were a martial artist or gymnist trying to save their wrist from breaking with an air fall).
> 
> We do falls to provide partners with a greater range of motion as they practice some of our wristlock techniques, but our style does not fall out of that particular one; we just tap out.


I agree wholeheartedly with both of these folks.  The flying through the air that you see are breakfalls that are done by folks that know what's coming and what the potential damage WILL be if they allow the technique to continue to it's logical conclusion.  If you want to work locks and throws of that sort then try out an aikido or hapkido school.  They'll explain the way the techniques work alot better than I can online.  Many of the throws that are done with the wrist work by concentrating ALL of uke's energy into about a 1 inch area of the wrist.  You're looking at a spiral fracture of the forearm and a radial head seperation if these are done at force to someone who doesn't know the proper way to roll out of it.


----------



## jim777 (Feb 11, 2008)

Absolutely the first thing you need to learn in Hapkido is how to fall, and how to roll. Locks and throws NEED to come after that! The various rolls and falls are fun to do though, and it isn't all punishing slams to the ground. But like others have said, I wouldn't start on the locks and throws until you knew how to hit the ground safely and quickly in those instances.


----------



## DavidCC (Feb 11, 2008)

Good episode.  We already do a number of wrist and other joint locks, so I got a few different ideas for variations on some stuff we already do.  It made me want to do Hapkido


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 11, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> Good episode. We already do a number of wrist and other joint locks, so I got a few different ideas for variations on some stuff we already do. It made me want to do Hapkido


If that didn't make you want to study Hapkido then this should.
[yt]yalIg2l1XxM[/yt]


----------



## DRay (Feb 12, 2008)

I loved the episode.  I note about the sparring:  I'm sure when the black belts spar each other it's much harder than when they spar the TV show hosts.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 12, 2008)

Just so everyone knows I already know some wrist locks and throws and I do relize your oartner has to be in on that particular throw but it looked great and something I would love to learn. I also relize that I would need someone that already knows this type of move before trying it. Please give me some credit for 45 years in the Martial Arts.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 12, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Just so everyone knows I already know some wrist locks and throws and I do relize your oartner has to be in on that particular throw but it looked great and something I would love to learn. I also relize that I would need someone that already knows this type of move before trying it. Please give me some credit for 45 years in the Martial Arts.


Nope, nuh-uh, not gonna do it.:lool:

Just yanking your chain, Terry.  The response you got is a standard response from those of us that train in arts that specialize in joint locks and throws.  Far too often we see folks who watch a demo and go home and try the stuff on the neighbor and wind up on the evening news.  I'm sure you've had the same happen after a TKD demo.  It wasn't a personal jab ('cause we all love ya) but more of an ingrained reaction.


----------



## charyuop (Feb 12, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> If that didn't make you want to study Hapkido then this should.


 
I loved the way that Master uses Sankyo (sorry for the use of Aikido terminology) in a very smooth way to open to other techniques (like kotegaeshi, shihonage or koshinage).


----------



## Paul B (Feb 12, 2008)

Well...I wouldn't feel right if I just slid on by this one, now would I?

My take? Meh. It coulddawuddashudda been better if (insert gripe here).

Bottom line..ya gotta respect the Masters and the KHF for putting their students out there like that..especially when all my fellow Hapkidoin know exactly what happened to a chunk of the curriculum to make it possible*do I feel a draft?*

Look..for those of us who have sparred like that..it's no easy feat. It does take some guts and some significant time spent on good hard training. Caveat...You do have to put a lot of Hapkido-specific training on hold for that purpose. It's just bad for business. 

I'm not having a go at them,I just don't think it represented the complexity of technique contained in Hapkido well. 

What do I know,though?..Any publicity is good publicity.


----------



## DavidCC (Feb 13, 2008)

Paul B said:


> ,I just don't think it represented the complexity of technique contained in Hapkido well.


 
To someone who didn't know anything about MA, I would think they (the teachers and black belts) did make it look easy.  But isn't that the way someone who is really, really good does it? 

As someone who has done a bit of this kind of technique, I could really appreciate the complexity of what they were doing even though they 'made it look easy' !


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 13, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> To someone who didn't know anything about MA, I would think they (the teachers and black belts) did make it look easy. But isn't that the way someone who is really, really good does it?
> 
> As someone who has done a bit of this kind of technique, I could really appreciate the complexity of what they were doing even though they 'made it look easy' !


You want to do a demo that runs people away from your school?  Make things look so complex that the average guy or gal says to themselves that there is no way in hell I'd ever be able to do that.  

There is no art in the workd worth studying that a one hour show is going to do justice to.  The fact that so many shows are dedicated to the martial arts right now (serious shows) is a real boon to the arts.


----------



## jim777 (Feb 13, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Just so everyone knows I already know some wrist locks and throws and I do relize your oartner has to be in on that particular throw but it looked great and something I would love to learn. I also relize that I would need someone that already knows this type of move before trying it. Please give me some credit for 45 years in the Martial Arts.


 
I wasn't preaching to you, honest  Just stating something the white belts who might pop into this thread in the days and years to come should be aware of.


----------



## zDom (Feb 14, 2008)

jim777 said:


> I wasn't preaching to you, honest  Just stating something the white belts who might pop into this thread in the days and years to come should be aware of.



Same here: I wasn't so much directing that at you, Terry, so much as just putting it out there for any/all readers; general information.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 14, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Please give me some credit for 45 years in the Martial Arts.


 
Newbie :uhyeah:

Over 10 years more than me but I just had to do it, sorry


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 14, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Newbie :uhyeah:
> 
> Over 10 years more than me but I just had to do it, sorry


 
I know Xue I'm a young pup in the line of fire, but we all must have something to look forward to.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 14, 2008)

zDom said:


> Same here: I wasn't so much directing that at you, Terry, so much as just putting it out there for any/all readers; general information.


 
I know was just making stupid converstation.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 14, 2008)

jim777 said:


> I wasn't preaching to you, honest  Just stating something the white belts who might pop into this thread in the days and years to come should be aware of.


 
Man I'm a white belt you know in any other Art I may do. Started Combat Hapkido and it is nice being a white belt again. Nothing like it in the world.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 14, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> I know Xue I'm a young pup in the line of fire, but we all must have something to look forward to.


 
Actaully, I hope I can say that myself someday that I got 45 years of MA training behind me :asian: I have a over 30 so I have a way to go yet.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 14, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Actaully, I hope I can say that myself someday that I got 45 years of MA training behind me :asian: I have a over 30 so I have a way to go yet.


 
I'm looking forward to 60 that will be a fantastic number.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Feb 14, 2008)

I liked the episode. Of course, there are some things that I didn't like. What do you want for a reality tv show? I am so glad the writer's strike is finally over...


----------



## Paul B (Feb 19, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> I know (I) was just making stupid converstation.


 
Bwaahaaa..Terry..this is the best quote ever..story of my life,man.

Back to the issue at hand..yes..the show was good and bad and hilarious at times.(spin kicks anyone?) However...Did the end "fight" give an accurate representation of how a Hapkidoin would fight? Hmmm..I think it looked like slappy-kicky-happyfuntime. JMHO

Meh..as was said earlier..What can you really expect from an hour-long TV show? If it helps to put some people in the Dojang than it's the best result we can hope for.


----------



## crushing (Feb 19, 2008)

Paul B said:


> Bwaahaaa..Terry..this is the best quote ever..story of my life,man.
> 
> Back to the issue at hand..yes..the show was good and bad and* hilarious at times.(spin kicks anyone?)* However...Did the end "fight" give an accurate representation of how a Hapkidoin would fight? Hmmm..I think it looked like slappy-kicky-happyfuntime. JMHO
> 
> Meh..as was said earlier..What can you really expect from an hour-long TV show? If it helps to put some people in the Dojang than it's the best result we can hope for.


 
The the first spin kick the Fight Quest guy tried reminded me of Napolean Dynamite's brother having a go at Rex (Kwan Do).  I couldn't help but laugh out loud.  He did get much better at it.


----------



## Laurentkd (Feb 20, 2008)

I thought one of the coolest parts was when the student sat indian style, pushed his body off the floor with his hands and then went into a hand stand.  I would love to have that kind of core strength and balance.
And all the techniques were pretty cool too I guess...


----------



## Paul B (Feb 20, 2008)

crushing said:


> The the first spin kick the Fight Quest guy tried reminded me of Napolean Dynamite's brother having a go at Rex (Kwan Do). I couldn't help but laugh out loud. He did get much better at it.


 
"Not bad,not bad."

To be honest it looked exactly like my first few attempts at a spin kick...I almost did a faceplant,and I'm really not that much better now. LOL 

He seemed to "find his flow" with the low spinning heel,though.


----------



## matt.m (Feb 21, 2008)

I missed the episode........does anyone know of a youtube link or something similiar I can watch this at?  Curiousity is just killing me.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey Matt,

I don't know about the Youtube clip, but I do know they are replaying the episode. I believe the title is Fight Quest: Korea.


----------



## DavidCC (Feb 21, 2008)

matt.m said:


> I missed the episode........does anyone know of a youtube link or something similiar I can watch this at? Curiousity is just killing me.


 
google - torrent fight quest


----------



## H Whalen (Mar 19, 2008)

I have been gone for awhile and out of touch with the Hapkido world ,But while I was in my Hotel room watching the Show i recieved many calls from my Students about the Show.

I happen to know both of The Masters involved Master Bae is a superb Technician but the Show did not show it . And as far as Master Kim, Nam Jae he runs the instructors course of the KHF in Korea and has sat on many of my own Dan tests . He is the Head of Kyung Moo kwan the sister school of Chundo kwan my teachers Dojang ( He is also Holcombe Thomas's teacher) 

What was shown was they calll "DEMO KIDO" ha ha ..... It is not the way they do it in korea .Contact me privately and i will give you a run down on The show 


well it's good to be back


----------

